# Squier stagemaster 7 string



## BiG-RiGgS (Jun 26, 2011)

i just bought a squier stagemaster 7 string in almost brand new condition last week for 150$.. does anyone have any info on this guitar, or how much they are worth?..any info is appreciated!..


----------



## skeels (Jun 26, 2011)

I have one that I picked up years ago for cheap. They're actually decent guitars, a lot better than any of the Squier 6ers I've seen. As far as how much it's worth? I've seen guys trying to sell them on evilbay for a lot. I dunno- you don't see a lot of them around. My theory is if you like it, and you can make it sound good, then it's worth every penny you spent on it!


----------



## BiG-RiGgS (Jun 26, 2011)

im lookin into sellin it cuz im an ibanez 7 string player all the way..the squier's awesome and is hella versatile though, but just isnt my style..


----------



## BiG-RiGgS (Jun 26, 2011)

also, how do you upload pics on here?..


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jun 27, 2011)

i was thinking about looking for one awhile ago and did a little research on them...i think they were a really limited run model, from around 2000.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 28, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen! ^^


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 28, 2011)

BiG-RiGgS said:


> also, how do you upload pics on here?..


upload the pics to an uploading site such as imageshack or photobucket, then post the URLs here with [ img ] [ /img ] tags (without the spaces of course)


----------



## Blood Ghost (Jun 28, 2011)

They're chunky guitars for sure. Not in the sound sense, but in the waist sense. They look like they ate too many twinkies. And yep, they were made in limited quantities in the early 2000's, I bought mine from an original owner. Anyway, they are made from Alder, 25.5" scale, your typical Squier getup. They're just a first seven really.


----------



## dantejayg85 (Jun 30, 2011)

I got mine for like $120 but it's not the model with the Floyd rose, it's the hard tail which is usually cheaper. Not a bad guitar at all, I put Emg 707s in it and am in the process of refinishing it, as far as what it's worth, idk I see them listed all over from $100 up to $300+


----------



## skeels (Jul 3, 2011)

dantejayg85 said:


> I got mine for like $120 but it's not the model with the Floyd rose, it's the hard tail which is usually cheaper. Not a bad guitar at all, I put Emg 707s in it and am in the process of refinishing it, as far as what it's worth, idk I see them listed all over from $100 up to $300+


 
Yeah, mine's a hard tail too. solid. I bet it sounds rockin' with the EMGs! I swirled mine- what kind of finish are you doing?


----------



## dantejayg85 (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome! post pics! I've been playing around with the idea of swirling mine.

I'm not sure yet I sanded the front and used an ebony stain with light streaks and then used veneer tape thats made for furniture as a binding i'm kinda going for this old worn type of look but I'm still undecided on it.

The other thought I had was a matte silver/gray kinda like the Ibanez RG's come in and then the crazy pink or green (other crazy colors) on the pickups and knobs etc


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 5, 2011)

i have on of these, my first 7 and honestly aside from the horrible pups it's one of the better 7's i've played maybe i just got really lucky but it stays in tune great nick feels good action is great


----------



## dantejayg85 (Jul 5, 2011)

^ same here.

Lol I vote we make this the Stagemaster 7 owners thread haha


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 6, 2011)

dantejayg85 said:


> ^ same here.
> 
> Lol I vote we make this the Stagemaster 7 owners thread haha



do it


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 7, 2011)

I too had one for a few months. They're not bad guitars, but It was a little on the big side for one, and I thought with a good pickup swap it'd be a little better. I had a set of Phase 1 Blackouts in the one I had and didn't care for it - then again it was also competition between the ESP's I had (and still have...) at the time. I would have liked to have gotten one of the other Squire Strat 7's with the H-H config on the pickguard, and have one that was more traditional looking, but found the one I got for $150, and sold it for the same price with a set of Ibanez 7 pickups in it.

Not bad guitars at all with a very little amount of work and a few cheap hardware upgrades and maybe thin the neck just a little bit - I found it to be a little thicker than the ESP 7's, yet still thinner than something like the Schecter baseball bats.


----------



## dantejayg85 (Jul 7, 2011)

^ I have 707's in mine and I'm still undecided if I like it or not, I just picked up an RG and am quickly starting to like passive pickups better again, how did the ibanez pickups sound in it? I kind of want to try a PAF7 too.


----------



## dantejayg85 (Jul 7, 2011)

So does anyone have pics of their SM7s?
Heres a crappy pic of mine, Ill post a new one when I get home


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 7, 2011)

dantejayg85 said:


> ^ I have 707's in mine and I'm still undecided if I like it or not, I just picked up an RG and am quickly starting to like passive pickups better again, how did the ibanez pickups sound in it? I kind of want to try a PAF7 too.



I didn't play it for very long with the Ibanez pickups in it, just long enough to test it and make sure everything worked. But the Ibanez pickups had a better tone and sound in that guitar than the Blackouts did... I myself have EMG's in everything I own, and will only put a set of passives (DiMarzios...) in something that I know will sound good. I just took the DA7's out of my Horizon and put 707TW's in thier place because the DA's sounded too warm and bassy in that guitar for some odd reason. 

But getting back on the topic, I think a good set of passives would really make these guitars come alive. It's gotta be the right pickups though, because I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who has/had the same issue with it as me...


----------



## dantejayg85 (Jul 7, 2011)

^ yeah I've been trying to figure out what will sound good in it also, it has a really bright sound to it, almost too bright for my taste.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 27, 2011)

I was gonna make my own thread but this hits the nail on the head. 

I'm 7 string-less and can get a hardtail one for $100. It's not my first 7 but I'm broke and really want another 7.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 27, 2011)

dantejayg85 said:


> So does anyone have pics of their SM7s?
> Heres a crappy pic of mine, Ill post a new one when I get home



amazing what you did to this thing


----------



## dantejayg85 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> I was gonna make my own thread but this hits the nail on the head.
> 
> I'm 7 string-less and can get a hardtail one for $100. It's not my first 7 but I'm broke and really want another 7.


I say do it  they are excellent guitars for the money its just a matter of finding what pickups sound the best in them but even the stock ones aren't _horrible_ they just take awhile to dial in, but as far as playability goes, they are great. 



Hyliannightmare said:


> amazing what you did to this thing


Thanks! now if it would just stop raining and or being 1000 degrees I could finish it lol


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 28, 2011)

I was thinking about putting a crunchlab in it if I pick it up. I think its kinda funny, that if I find a used crunchlab for say $60 that's only 40 less than i paid for the whole guitar!!!


----------



## dantejayg85 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol exactly


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Aug 7, 2011)

This is my Stagemaster!










I usually buy guitars for their build and wood. I aready know I'm going to mod them out with new pickups. tuners, pots and hardware. So for me, a Strat lover, The Stagemaster VII and the Stratocaster VII was a perfect platform to build a seven string that looked like a strat. The necks are really really good necks, thou I reprofile the backs down to 19mm at the first fret and 21mm at the 12th with a wizard like flatter profile.

I happen to have both a Stagemaster VII and a Stratocaster VII 










I am in the process of painting both high gloss black! I am also going to remove the paint from the headstck of the Stagemaster and have it traditional maple with new decals on both replacing the Squier with Fender!

Other than some of the cheap elecrtonics(which is what makes them so cheap in price), these are really well built guitars!


----------



## Yaris (Aug 7, 2011)

I used to have one. It was okay but I hated the fact that it was reverse headstock with no locking nut. I think having so much of the low b string behind the nut made it go sharp much more easily when I picked it.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh yeah...Try the D Activators neck and bridge in that there Stagemaster. It will bring her to LIFE! I tune my Stagemaster to drop B with D activators(heavy) with pus/pull tone pot for coil split on both(Strat sound). The Start VII has a Octave4Plus .007 A440 gauge sting tuned to high A with Seymour Duncun stacked single coil sevens neck and mid and a ToneZone 7 in the bridge along with a S1 switch, a blower switch and TBX tone pots. Locking tuners on both. I LOVE IT!

People see one of these for the first time and are just so amazed. It just never get old!


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Aug 7, 2011)

Yaris said:


> I used to have one. It was okay but I hated the fact that it was reverse headstock with no locking nut. I think having so much of the low b string behind the nut made it go sharp much more easily when I picked it.


 
Well, my strat is not reversed with a tremolo, so no sting trees on her and the stagered locking tuners do their job well

My Stagemaster however IS reversed with a hardtail. So because no tremolo action tuning issues to worry about, I put stagered Shallar locking tuners and string trees on her and have never have any nut tension issues to date!


----------



## skinstripper (Apr 29, 2018)

I've had one for about 5 Years now, great axe. The only mod I did was put a DiMarzio Evolution in the bridge. The stock pickups are a bit bright for my liking. This guitar has been a great workhorse with a few others and done a ton of shows.\m/


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 29, 2018)

I bought one as a back up to my Universe. I quite enjoy playing it, not sure on the small frets but for what I paid for it, it's not worth refretting. May fit a Dimarzio Blaze in the bridge in the near future.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 1, 2018)

I'm wondering what in the world was done to pull up this thread from 7 years ago 

Seems like a cool modding platform though for $200-$400


----------



## Xtyfighterx (May 19, 2018)

Cool guitars Im a squier guy


----------

